# casting platform



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

got a mitzi skiff that i totally love but am looking to get a casting platform on it. I think i like the ones with the cage that goes around it 3/4 of the way to help keep fly line in. Anyone know a good welder close to the Sugar Land/Houston area that can put a fly-fishing friendly platform on?
thanks in advance


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

FalseCast said:


> got a mitzi skiff that i totally love but am looking to get a casting platform on it. I think i like the ones with the cage that goes around it 3/4 of the way to help keep fly line in. Anyone know a good welder close to the Sugar Land/Houston area that can put a fly-fishing friendly platform on?
> thanks in advance


Call Keith Doty at Texas Hunting Systems (f/k/a Southern Sportsman Marine) 713-663-6906. They're in Bellaire. He has custom built several, one-off items for me including this platform:







IMGP1409.2.jpg








IMGP0327.2.jpg

Good sheitte. Good guy. Fishes a bunch and knows what works and what doesn't. He does a lot boat fabrication and fixes other fab-fock-ups. Engine work too. Draw it up, copy pictures of other platforms, whatever...take it over to him and discuss the details. I've never been dissapointed...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

And remember, your boat's cockpit can be one of the best fly line tamers and it's free. Well, you know what I mean.


----------

